# Creative meal prep ideas



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not the kinda guy to eat the usual bland bodybuilders meals, I don't mind the odd basic meal but not something I'm gonna force myself to eat daily. 

SO. Gonna list a few of the meals I end up preparing. Feel free to add any ideas as we go. 

First on the list was a rissotto with chorizo and palmasan.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Gonna do a huge white wine sauce, prawns, shallot with tagliatelle. Similar macros to the above.

Got some glass tupperware tubs so I can do mini potatoe dauphinoir chicken bakes, individual fish pies etc. 

Thai green curry with sticky rice is on the list.

Definitely some big fried rice dishes, taste awesome made at home.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Do you boil the rice? I'm fvcked if I can get rice right; it's always micro rice for me.


----------



## 136060 (6 mo ago)

Oioi said:


> I'm not the kinda guy to eat the usual bland bodybuilders meals, I don't mind the odd basic meal but not something I'm gonna force myself to eat daily.
> 
> SO. Gonna list a few of the meals I end up preparing. Feel free to add any ideas as we go.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@weightforme 

Microwave rice but pan fried, don't have a microwave. 

Very little. £2 ish for 500g rissotto rice, £2.50 for 225g chorizo, £2 200g palmasan, £1 chicken stock. 

All of the meals I do will be cheap as they will be cooked from fresh. 

If I stick prawns in something that'll obviously bump the price up over a chicken version, same as when I do salmon meals but I like the variety.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

.


----------



## ThiccWith2Cs (6 mo ago)

weightforme said:


> Do you boil the rice? I'm fvcked if I can get rice right; it's always micro rice for me.


Highly recommend a rice cooker. Don’t think I’ve ever successfully managed to boil rice myself, but I’m really not a fan of microwave rice so thought I’d try a rice cooker. Pretty cheap and can cook enough for 4-5 meals in one go.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Oioi said:


> Gonna do a huge white wine sauce, prawns, shallot with tagliatelle. Similar macros to the above.
> 
> *Got some glass tupperware tubs so I can do mini potatoe dauphinoir chicken bakes, individual fish pies etc.
> 
> ...


Be interested in you sharing these recipes


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Cronus said:


> Be interested in you sharing these recipes


No worries. They're all gonna be very straightforward as despite me liking food / cooking I'm very lazy. Also all meals I can eat hot or cold depending where I am.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Packet of microwave mash potato. Half tin of corned beef. Microwave a few mins. Stir and microwave another few minutes. 

Not a posh meal but quick and cheap.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

ThiccWith2Cs said:


> Highly recommend a rice cooker. Don’t think I’ve ever successfully managed to boil rice myself, but I’m really not a fan of microwave rice so thought I’d try a rice cooker. Pretty cheap and can cook enough for 4-5 meals in one go.


I may have a look, I'm unfortunately working in the smallest kitchen known to man


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> Packet of microwave mash potato. Half tin of corned beef. Microwave a few mins. Stir and microwave another few minutes.
> 
> Not a posh meal but quick and cheap.


You read the OP right? 😂


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Oioi said:


> You read the OP right? 😂


I don't have to force myself to eat it. Taste pretty good.


----------



## MM84! (7 mo ago)

monkeybiker said:


> I don't have to force myself to eat it. Taste pretty good.


Poverty protein bro


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

MM84! said:


> Poverty protein bro


soz🙁


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Alex12340


----------



## BicepBandito (Jul 29, 2020)

weightforme said:


> Do you boil the rice? I'm fvcked if I can get rice right; it's always micro rice for me.


invest in a rice cooker really cheap and a game changer


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

ThiccWith2Cs said:


> Highly recommend a rice cooker. Don’t think I’ve ever successfully managed to boil rice myself, but I’m really not a fan of microwave rice so thought I’d try a rice cooker. Pretty cheap and can cook enough for 4-5 meals in one go.


`
They are good however, if you want to vary your rice its difficult as holds moisture. Cant make nice stir fry rice with it or it turns to shyte.

I batch cook 2kg rice twice a week just using veg stock then drain and let all moisture evaporate then refrigerate. 

The world your oyster then, and you have a great carb that you can take in a thousand different directions with less then a few mins cooking.

If you want to cook rice well. Buy rice that's yellow in color it's more resistant to over cooking and cook it on medium heat.


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

@Oioi,

Great idea for a thread, I was thinking of doing similar but, bulking on a budget, showing how people can eat high quality meals for the same price and time frame of cooking the shyte standard body building meals i see all the time.

Looking forward to see how this progresses.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

weightforme said:


> Do you boil the rice? I'm fvcked if I can get rice right; it's always micro rice for me.


I use a microwave rice cooker that I got from Amazon. Simply add whatever weight of rice, double the weight of water and heat. I use 10 min for 150g dry rice. Perfect every time.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Thai Red curry with salmon, basmati rice, mangetout, baby sweetcorn and carrot.

1500 calories
60g protein
90g carbs
100g fat


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Blue cheese potatoe salad with chives and creme fraiche 

1400 calories 
80g carbs 
105g fat 
35g protein


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Chicken dauphinoise potatoe bake


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

@Alex12340 details on them all here dude


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Chilli and rice


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

King prawn egg fly'd lice

I always forget pissing peas


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Tagliatelle with red shrimp and white wine sauce. 

Absolutely spectacular, these shrimp were 60% reduced at tesco today so grabbed 8 packs. Triple the size of prawns but with a texture similar to lobster. 

Some serious bulking macros right there 😎


----------

